# Picture this - sounds like



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

*Since most were having diffiuculty with the Eclectic mix I've reverted to a themed quiz.*

*The Movies:*


*1.*






_____________

*2.*





_____________

*3.*





_____________

*4.*









*Good Luck*


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2013)

2. Deer W Izzard F Hoss? The Wizard of Oz. Good grief!


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> 2. Deer W Izzard F Hoss? The Wizard of Oz. Good grief!



Well Done Alison, so much easier when there is a theme.


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

Come on people. 
These are really easy, has everyone lost interest in the quiz games. ???


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh all right then.

2 Cat Char T Heff. To Catch a Thief.


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> Oh all right then.
> 
> 2 Cat Char T Heff. To Catch a Thief.



Correct and right, well done.


----------



## Redkite (Apr 17, 2013)

David H said:


> Come on people.
> These are really easy, has everyone lost interest in the quiz games. ???


Hi David,

I do like quizzes (and cryptic crosswords), but these are fiendishly difficult


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Hi David,
> 
> I do like quizzes (and cryptic crosswords), but these are fiendishly difficult



Welcome, these are so easy, like catchphrase just say what you see.

Some times if you have the ending it's a sure bet you can guess the begining easily.


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

*Clue Time:*

*3*

*Clue:* The hills are not dead !!

*4.*

*Clue:* The last one for Sean.


----------



## Garthion (Apr 17, 2013)

D: Diamonds are Forever


----------



## Garthion (Apr 17, 2013)

C: The sound of Music


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

Garthion said:


> D: Diamonds are Forever




Well Done.

Die - Mounds - R - 4 - ever(ton)


----------



## David H (Apr 17, 2013)

Garthion said:


> C: The sound of Music



On the ball.

Tea - [Sun -D] - F - Mosaic


----------

